# Just caught my WIFE..........



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Wearing my shirt


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I seem to remember a thread a long time ago about making up some BCA shirts.... Hmm.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

yup we did a order for about.. 20 or 30 shirts, maybe about 2 years ago or so.. there really wasnt much interest in it.. not really worth all the work when we had 5000 members and only 20 shirts. it's not so much the work but the costs of it.. If there was like 100+ shirts.. then the cost would come way down and we could have gotten way better quality (not to say they were bad quality)... my wife wears that shirt tons.. and it's still going strong , logo is pretty much perfect still.. some cracks in it.. but 2 years of use so far  Would have been nice to get some nice black hoodies or something


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Atleast it wasn't your underwear you caught her wearing lol


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

underwear... good idea for next clothing line


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Whats yours is mine...........mine is yours :lol:


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

girls ALWAYS steal my hoodies! I would order one, (if you were offering) but I know it would be gone in a few months!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought you caught your wife dumping or selling all your fish!!!

Please don't start a thread with that title again "I caught my wife ..."



Nicklfire said:


> Wearing my shirt


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I will take 4


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Make another order! I'd be in for a hoodie, long sleeve, and tshirt


----------

